# I am on TRT right now 37 years old using Andriol testocaps



## mushroombaron (May 6, 2019)

I am on TRT right now 37 years old using Andriol testocaps because it is available in pharmacies here in the Philippines. The cost is a bit high and I found some raw testosterone undecanoate from some factories in china. My question is since andriol is basically testosterone undecanoate mixed with oil so it can be absorbed can I buy the raw TU powder and just mix my dosage with olive oil and drink that. I am not a pharmacist but if this works it will save me a ton of money.


----------



## snake (May 6, 2019)

OMG.... That post is priceless.

Get some test and some pins like the rest of us.


----------



## DF (May 6, 2019)

Sorry, that won't work very well.


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2019)

Put it in your smoothie. :32 (18):


----------



## gymrat827 (May 6, 2019)

Do you have a masters in chemistry...??


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2019)

Ask for injectable testosterone in the pharmacy. 

Nobody here takes oral test for TRT and the powder won’t be absorbed orally.


----------



## bugman (May 7, 2019)

snake said:


> OMG.... That post is priceless.
> 
> Get some test and some pins like the rest of us.


This is why I love you Snake.


----------



## Trump (May 7, 2019)

This will only work if taken intro anally


----------



## Jin (May 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> This will only work if taken intro anally



This actually may be true.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (May 8, 2019)

It’s important to use a very large (Cadbury Egg Size) custom made suppository.  Should use at least 4-8 andriol eggs daily for constant anal absorption.

Max


----------



## Gadawg (May 8, 2019)

8 replies and only Jin was helpful. Lol


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> 8 replies and only Jin was helpful. Lol



Ironic, as usually it’s opposite.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2019)

No


10characters


----------



## Grego (May 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> This will only work if taken intro anally


you beat me to the butt


----------

